

Ask HN: Best monitor for software development? - urza

Hi guys,<p>I am buying a new computer that I will use in the next few years for work. That means mostly for software development. I am considering what monitor to buy, but it is not my area of expertise. What would you recommend? What kind of backlight?<p>My priorities:<p>1. Easy on the eyes.<p>2. Good for reading/writing text.<p>I am considering Dell UltraSharp 27" or 30" but I am open to any suggestions and experiences.
======
boris
I switched to HP ZR30w (30" IPS panel) not long ago from an old 20" Dell. The
text is super clear and the space is huge.

Some people say that they use a 24" panel in the portrait mode for coding. I
haven't tried it myself but one thing that I am curious about is whether their
neck starts hurting. You see, if you have a text editor occupying all of the
vertical space in such a setup, you cannot just move your eyes to be able to
see the top and botton text. You actually have to move your head. I already
feel this a bit on my 30" in the ladscape mode. That's why my emacs is not
running at full-vertical-screen.

~~~
rckclmbr
I use the Dell 24" panel in portrait for coding. It's awesome -- top is
browser or music listener, whichever is necessary, middle is IDE, and bottom
is console. If you were to stretch all the code over the whole screen, I
agree, it might be a bit much -- at most, 60% of the height of the screen is a
single window/code at any time.

EDIT: Why am I posting to something 11 days old?

------
Brewer
I use a 15.4" laptop for my development. It's a decent little machine
(although it's HP, so it has it's share of problems) but I wouldn't recommend
such a small screen.

I'm actually trying to decide whether I want to get a MacBook Pro or a new
desktop. I'd love a new desktop, but MacBooks look sexy.

As far as the monitor, I've looked around and it looks like I'm attracted to a
24" or so. I'm sure 27" and 30" monitors have their place, but they are too
big for me.

Have you considered multiple, smaller monitors? You'd probably save money
getting 2 24" as opposed to a single 27".

------
stevoo
I have 2 x 22" monitors. For Development that is ideal, as you can split your
work easily there.

No as for the screen it is hard to say which one. I have the Philipps 244E
[http://www.all-
monitors.com/monitors/manufacturers/pos/phili...](http://www.all-
monitors.com/monitors/manufacturers/pos/philips_244e1sb) At work and i am very
happy with it.

------
ronnieCA
For straight up development work, I actually prefer my dual 24" monitors which
I have at my office. At home I have the dell Ultrasharp 27" (which is the
exact same panel as the apple cinema 27"). I like the 27" for the versatility.
It's really great for movies, games, etc... when I need some distraction. It
is hands down the most beautiful screen I've ever owned.

------
baconhigh
Whatever you consider, look into using something like F.lux
(<http://stereopsis.com/flux/>)

I've found it great for reducing eye-strain on those late night missions :)

------
brandoncordell
If price isn't an issue my 27" Apple Cinema Display is by far the best monitor
I've ever owned for designing and developing.

Some think 27" is too big, which it is for some folks, but I love the screen
real estate.

------
blazzar
I use two Dell Ultrasharp, one 24 and one 22. The 24 landscape on a shelf and
I swivel the 22 between landscape and portrait.

------
rawsyntax
I am happy with the Dell u2410 (connected to a 15.4" laptop). I also run
spaces (on a mac), so I have a total of 8 screens.

------
bigohms
Two 24" on portrait, one 27" Cinema Display. For coding, portrait is awesome,
yay for less scrolling!

------
ciupicri
If 24" is enough for you, the HP LP2475w is a fine (S-IPS panel) monitor.

------
elij
Dell UltraSharp (3008WFP) -- most real estate possible in a single panel

